# flex plate bolts



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Opgi sold me the wrong size flex plate bolts, too small. Had to got to the hardware store and get the right size grade 8 bolts.
The heads stick out a tad farther than the correct type, I hope the torque converter goes on ok?
thanks as always
Tk


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry TK, you must use specific bolts for the torque converter, they need a shallow head. :nono:


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

Topkat - I got a set left over from converting a '67 to manual. If they'll work in your engine, PM your mailing address and I'll send 'em to you.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks Runnin I appreciate it.....seems the heads on the ones i got are actually .020 lower than the originals.


----------

